# Growing Social following on Instagram



## UrbanCrypto (May 16, 2017)

We have just launched our site an d are looking to grow our followers on Instagram.

Any advice? Hints? Best practices?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks guys.


----------



## cbcharlie (Aug 10, 2017)

i'd love to know what others have to say on this topic as well, but i'll tell you what i've been doing, I've been posting a picture of a new product at least once a day with many appropriate hashtags, this grows my following, I've started at 0, currently at 72 followers, and i get a few more each day. I've been doing this for just a few weeks now. I know it's not fast progress, but it is progress.


----------



## ParkdaleSupplies (Oct 31, 2015)

I have always found luck with hashtags and by following other accounts.


----------



## cbcharlie (Aug 10, 2017)

since I've last posted 5 days ago, i now am up to 138 followers, so it does work, it just takes time. I've gone up 68 followers in the last 7 days. I try to post at least once a day. Anyone have any decent ways to gain followers faster than this?


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

First you build up your strong profile in Instagram. Then start to follow activity and start to share posts with hashtags.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

You need to be social on Instagram. They also have Instagram ads now.


----------



## jlewis1436 (Aug 23, 2016)

I LOVE IG. My shirt,etc, business is a side thing for me. I currently post on IG and have only about 200 followers but 99% of my business is word of mouth or from using other accounts on IG.

My personal account has about 7k followers. While that might seem high, some of my good friends are over 100k or more. As these are car related, making items that they show on their site drives sales. I make them a cool water bottle, shirt, mug, they post it, people ask. I sold a good number of shirts just from someone being in a photo with one of my designs on it. 

Let the brands that have built followers work for you if you can. It will drive you account, but more importantly, business.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm currently now up at 5.5k followers by simply grafting the post every day, as well as liking other individuals posts. Although i am actually the supplier rather than the clothing line, so maybe it's more competitive for you.

My tip would be to try your best to keep consistent.


----------

